# MINX STUDIO- Painting and Sculpting log



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

Our Army Showcase


You can check out our facebook for more photos, we try and post as much as we can but its a bit of a pain to post every photo on every forum, so we do what we can!! (it should appear in our signature I believe in a few more posts!)

To start things off....



Belial Progress:

Add some putty for support(we used sculpey)



Add on milliput+GS mix, smoothen with brush



Bulk out and form folds and shapes by adding small amounts of putty gradually.



Same Deal for the chaplain!



Here's the front shot with the crotch blanket in place



This time for the coat portion we work off an existing piece of plastic!





Here you can see the coat added and now we are roughing in the putty to make the rest of it



The dremel is a staple for Malleus' sculpting. Its a big factor in how he makes weapons and works through epoxy crisply!

Here are some more shots of recent action!



Just attached the plastic cape with some putty to the chaplains back



Some roughing in of the folds and such for Belial and Chaplain




Then we sand it down and carve it after it cures, add more and sand and so on



Adding some sandy dirt/pebbels mix to the base to fill in the cracks and give more texture




Belial, tore his arm off to get at under parts better, camera still isnt picking up the colour and even editing in photoshop isnt bringing the yellows out, may need to use a different background for final photos!!!








FINAL PHOTOS!!!!

Chaplain completed with freehand on cape and grass on base!





Belial now complete with freehand on shield, cape, glowing eye, weathering and battle damage!!!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy mother of god! +Rep to you and a very earnest plea for a description of how you did the chaplains head!


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> Holy mother of god! +Rep to you and a very earnest plea for a description of how you did the chaplains head!


My biggest advice is to find pictures of ghost rider, and just have a go at simulating it.

The trick is high contrast and fast contrast. So white to black, and do it quickly.

To create a glow, you need a highly saturated colour, and it helps to have a deeper colour around it.

For the chaplain, we used enchanted blue as the saturated colour, a deep saturated colour necron abyss to create depth, and to help transitions a bit so it felt like colour progressed, we mixed snot green into enchanted for a tiny bit of colour variance.

There are many challenges, and it took us several attempts to work it out, and many photos, analysis and comparisons!

Its not an easy thing to do, and does require a back drop to get the sense of the glow right


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work!

Have a cookie :so_happy:


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Tawa!


So a small commission of Chaos Daemons to get you going!

As always check our facebook(link in sig) for a few more photos/angles and other exciting stuff!


Starting with a Soul Grinders base!

Gap filling the cracks between the layers of cork



Gap filling the top



Thin glue to secure the cork



White Glue to add more layers of cork!





Soul grinder on the base!



But wait! We forgot to add the Dark Angel Icons!








Daemonettes from Raging Heroes 




Daemon prince's base


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

To save having too many thread Ill put the Chaos in here as well

Abaddon, nothing too fancy, simple paint, may touch up the black more though



Obliterators fully complete!! Added blood to skin and rust to metal!





Forgefiend WiP, getting the silver on!



Forgefiend almost complete, just need to do the skin/details and then add rust!



Daemon Prince with mace, built from parts supplied by the client. Its a bit big, but I think its ok at that size!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Love the capes and loincloths. 

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

@Loli, thanks! This next guy is going to have more of the same, but some fancy stuff to go along with it!


Working the torso in magic sculpt!



After curing, before sanding



Working the head in sculpey, the SM head for comparison 



smoothening and sculpting with a paint brush!



Old librarian, with the staff we will still use. We decided the pose wont work in terminator armour after working the other two. So starting over!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

woot woot welcome to HO. These guys are from my city. Been to the studio. Big skills here, always enjoy seeing their work. +rep


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

amazing work, where in canada are you guys located anyway?


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

@cuban, haha didnt know you were on here too 



The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> amazing work, where in canada are you guys located anyway?


Thanks!

We are in Ottawa


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Minx Studio said:


> We are in Ottawa


nice, I have a lot of friends in Ottawa (im from T.O.) so next time im up there I might have to come see your amazing work in person.


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

Absolutely!

Feel free to check us out at
https://www.facebook.com/MinxMiniaturesStudio

We post more photos there, includes extra angles, or more detailed shots and so on. Also we tend to only post GW on forums, while the facebook has non GW as well!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Great work - The paintjobs on Belial and that Chaplain is otherworldly good! I am very impressed and will definitely keep an eye on this for the future!

A little note though; The armylist in your original post doesn't work as you've linked to the edit part of the army. No one besides you can do that, so we can't see it


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

I was wondering what was going on with that!!!! Thanks Nordicus! Does it work now?

We hope to bring you guys a lot of fun stuff to look at


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Now it works perfectly - Thanks for giving me something awesome to look at while at work!


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

checked out your facebook, Awesome work.

I take it you guys painted the canvas's aswell?


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

@Nordicus, no problem 
@werewolf, Thanks! And yes we did. I posted those because miniature painting is very poorly respected by many in terms of how difficult it is. Also its seen as easier because you dont have to draw a character before painting.

Its the same thing.....


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Minx Studio said:


> @cuban, haha didnt know you were on here too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes sir, I am all-seeing and ever present anywhere hobbying is going down. check out any threads by Brovatar (Den of Imagination). Great studio as well.


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

@cuban, ya I routinely check Den of Imagination's stuff 

Working away at the librarian! Doing the calgar style ornamentation. Head sculpt is complete as well!


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks amazing, both the sculpts and the paint jobs. I can't help but feel that the paint jobs I do and I'm very proud of totally fade in comparison to what you pull off. Oh well, maybe with time and practice I can one day hope to pull off something half as awesome...


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

Miami said:


> Looks amazing, both the sculpts and the paint jobs. I can't help but feel that the paint jobs I do and I'm very proud of totally fade in comparison to what you pull off. Oh well, maybe with time and practice I can one day hope to pull off something half as awesome...


Everything is a process. The chaplains head didnt look so good at first, we went back and had to keep working at it to get it just right

So we changed the pose. imagine the ground is cracking beneath him, the landscape twisting, the librarian holding his balance on a declining cliff, fighting the daemons and chaos that is before him!

Using his point staff he point in their general direction while the back hand wields the great book of somewhat secrets....


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

dude it's done. leave it with those hilarious spindley legs. FEAR MY SPINDLEY LEGS HERETICS! *Mickey Mouse Steamboat Willy whistle*


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I like Cuans Idea. Put some paint on and call it done. He doesnt need strong legs. his psychic abilites and sheer force of will are what make him walk.


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

His powers are strong, but his self esteem is weak, we must continue!

Bulked out the legs, post workout selfie:



Now here is it more cleaned up and working on the belt and ribbing


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

awww...fine lol. are the legs still a bit skinny cuz you're going to flesh them out with a deco layer of putty? 

or are you subconsciously drawn to my spindly leg idea. maybe he had polio growing up, who knows?


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

CubanNecktie said:


> awww...fine lol. are the legs still a bit skinny cuz you're going to flesh them out with a deco layer of putty?
> 
> or are you subconsciously drawn to my spindly leg idea. maybe he had polio growing up, who knows?


It is possible, all wizards need an illness otherwise why wouldnt they of gone out and played with the rest of the children?!

But yes, this is the second layer, we add the ribbing here and some other details before doing the final layer and trims and so on


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

It's not nice, and I shouldn't laugh.....



CubanNecktie said:


> maybe he had polio growing up, who knows?


.....but as we're talking about SM's :rofl:


----------



## Minx Studio (Oct 26, 2013)

Here are the current shots of the librarian... if you'd like to see the WiP and process photos, please check our facebook. There is about 20 photos of the process zoomed in, in great detail. Too much work posting that many pics on a forum at once


----------

